# Nintendo Switch Cyberpunk 2077: Portable Edition details leaked



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2021)

kekeke poor Nin10yearolds wish this was true ;O;


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> kekeke poor Nin10yearolds wish this was true ;O;


It is true, you can see the game running on real switch hardware in 480p ;O;


----------



## SimisFul (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice meme


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2021)

I can’t believe a real Gamer Professional leaked this, what a hero. I bet he has an amazing website and everyone visits it every day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2021)

I wonder if the game runs natively or if it's leveraging Nvidia's cloud technology. I suspect it could run on the Switch Pro if it takes advantage of DLSS which the title already supports, but the stock Switch would need a bit of a boost to reach acceptable framerate. Then again, Nintendo is no stranger to 25 FPS gaming, so who knows.


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2021)

how many bugs fixes does it need?

wait. @p1ngpong is super again and im still blue.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 1, 2021)

please help


----------



## Feroz El Mejor (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope it has stereo.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 1, 2021)

plz upload xci plz


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Only will believe it on the 2nd as always


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Only will believe it on the 2nd as always


Excuse me but piss off mate I am a Supervisor again apparently and it is against my code of conduct as a gamer professional to post fake news on the front page.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 1, 2021)

10/10 this is the kind of content I expect on the front page

Thank God P1ng is back as supervisor and banned the rest of the mag staff team


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2021)

> A positive or at least neutral Switch post by p1ngpong


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> Excuse me but piss off mate I am a Supervisor again apparently and it is against my code of conduct as a gamer professional to post fake news on the front page.



you know what we need to do is.... create a new site, break away from GBATEMP.

lets call it "white-collar gamer."


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mario is getting killed off today so cyberpunk can live


----------



## HideoKojima (Apr 1, 2021)

Every Switch owner will buy a 256gb sd card until they realize the truth


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

Flame said:


> you know what we need to do is.... create a new site, break away from GBATEMP.
> 
> lets call it "white-collar gamer."


Yeah, and lets do a Mark Zuckerberg and post a Logitech MX master 3 review on there!


----------



## Louse (Apr 1, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> It is true, you can see the game running on real switch hardware in 480p ;O;


fake, 480p is pro exclusive

real switch would only run 64p


----------



## Sterophonick (Apr 1, 2021)

Dang, a real Gamer Professional!? What an honor!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 1, 2021)

Seems like such a weak attempt at an April Fool's joke in face of a truly epic site-wide April Fools prank with the awesome theme.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 1, 2021)

April Fool's joke...

Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Seems like such a weak attempt at an April Fool's joke in face of a truly epic site-wide April Fools prank with the awesome theme.


It's hard to live up to Shaun's web theme talents lol. Might as well appreciate the fun and enjoy all the aspects of the april fools jokery, rather than compare them


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> ..
> 
> Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


You obviously haven't had the misfortune to play Calico on the Switch then


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> You obviously haven't had the misfortune to play Calico on the Switch then



Then I consider myself lucky... XD


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Seems like such a weak attempt at an April Fool's joke in face of a truly epic site-wide April Fools prank with the awesome theme.


I beg you dont cry


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 1, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> I beg you dont cry


Cry about what?  I'm just saying OP should try harder or not bother at all; the April Fools prank of this site for this year will clearly go down as this theme, not some 4chan insider post about an unannounced port of a game supposedly coming to the Switch that no one in their right mind would think could handle the game to begin with.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 1, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> April Fool's joke...
> 
> Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


You should play Bee Simulator.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 1, 2021)

I can’t wait to finally play Cyberpunk the way CDPR truly intended!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

This will be the best version of the game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Cry about what?  I'm just saying OP should try harder or not bother at all; the April Fools prank of this site for this year will clearly go down as this theme, not some 4chan insider post about an unannounced port of a game supposedly coming to the Switch that no one in their right mind would think could handle the game to begin with.


>begs user not to cry.bat
>crying intensifies.jpeg 
>p1ngpong wins again.exe


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 1, 2021)

420p at 69fps would be lovely. Only switch pro can provide this epic game.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 1, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> >begs user not to cry.bat
> >crying intensifies.jpeg
> >p1ngpong wins again.exe


Oh snap, you're OP, I hope I didn't hurt your feelings, I appreciate the effort of your prank here, I just think it pales in comparison to what we're seeing on a site-wide theme level.


----------



## Karones (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm glad we got Gamer Professional™ on own side, the true Hax0r and master of all leaks, let's pwn them all ;O;


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 1, 2021)

Damn, Nintendo just be impressing like they did with the aesthetic change on this site!


----------



## Re5entful (Apr 1, 2021)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Re5entful said:


> This has to be a joke.


Nope, it's real.


			
				article said:
			
		

> it is widely believed the leak originated from a disgruntled Gamer Professional who formerly worked for CD Projekt Red in some capacity.


 Professional Gamers can be trusted, has a Gamer Professional ever lied to you? Why would one ever lie to you? What has a Gamer Professional (or any Gamer for that matter) ever done wrong? Gamers are a severely opressed minority, and I wish people would stop assuming people are lying just because they're Gamers. Rant over.


----------



## m3gtriforce (Apr 1, 2021)

You'd need a 1TB microSD for the day one patch.


----------



## xdarkx (Apr 1, 2021)

My eyes are bleeding from the new layout.  Can we make this new layout the new default?

As for Cyberpunk 2077 Portable, can't wait!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Apr 1, 2021)

now we can ask the age old question again...


W H Y  D O  Y O U  C U M ?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

If only...


----------



## wolf-snake (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice one. I don't think anyone even wants this game anymore.


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 1, 2021)

x65943 said:


> 10/10 this is the kind of content I expect on the front page
> 
> Thank God P1ng is back as supervisor and banned the rest of the mag staff team


We all love him


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 1, 2021)

i ``totally need`` this xD


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m crying already! ;O;


----------



## Milenko (Apr 1, 2021)

The game most likely to have a save game exploit


----------



## DKB (Apr 1, 2021)

im shaking and crying cd projekt red would never do this


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 1, 2021)

Ok but will they port the game to my nokia flip phone is the question?


----------



## zoogie (Apr 1, 2021)

All the folks here who don't know about the Gamer Professionals reference is pretty amusing 

I hope this theme will be kept around, it makes my pfp cat look extra evil.
and totally not a blotch of ink ;p


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 1, 2021)

x65943 said:


> 10/10 this is the kind of content I expect on the front page
> 
> Thank God P1ng is back as supervisor and banned the rest of the mag staff team


What is a Mag Staff Team?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CMDreamer said:


> April Fool's joke...
> Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


Like any of the over 2500 indie games?


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 1, 2021)

x65943 said:


> 10/10 this is the kind of content I expect on the front page
> 
> Thank God P1ng is back as supervisor and banned the rest of the mag staff team


Can confirm, am mag staff and currently banned via P1ng. Plz send help


----------



## ChibiMofo (Apr 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> plz upload xci plz


Do you know how many _years _that is going to take to download at 2800 baud on your Hayes modem via this BBS?

I really love these April Fools Day mods, by the way. Nice job, GBATemp!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 1, 2021)

It's still two hours early for me guys


----------



## GoldenBullet (Apr 1, 2021)

24 Fps and near Gold completion do not belong in the same sentence


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lmao these keep getting me it's not even April yet in the US


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> the April Fools prank of this site for this year will clearly go down as this theme, not some 4chan insider post about an unannounced port of a game supposedly coming to the Switch that no one in their right mind would think could handle the game to begin with.


It will now since you had to be an ass about it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Wavy (Apr 1, 2021)

I just downloaded a leaked version and here's how it looks:




 
_uhh my house at least_


----------



## haxan (Apr 1, 2021)

God, I just realized that we are in April


----------



## tabzer (Apr 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It will now since you had to be an ass about it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I think the site's theme drew attention to the fact that it was a *special day* and from that point on, everything else on the site is scrutinized.  TBH I don't think OP was trying to be believable.  It'd be funny if everything else was normal and people did believe the article--but also kind of depressing.


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 1, 2021)

You know what, I was very interested... For about three seconds when I remembered what today is. If this was real, my Switch would fucking melt after 5 minutes of playing it.


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 1, 2021)

so fake 1 reason you can tell is that it has the keyboard buttons on the screen like C for skip and all that it was an almost good April's fools joke though good photo shop unless he is streaming it from his pc.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice trying. It is an April Fool's Day anyway. Silly.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Apr 1, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 255494​
> A very unexpected leak has emerged in the late hours of the day today that has caught both games journalists, gamers, Gamer Professionals and the industry at large by complete surprise. The existence of an exclusive version of CD Projekt Red's Cyberpunk 2077 for the Nintendo Switch has emerged, titled "Cyberpunk 2077: Portable Edition". A handful of screenshots of the port running on actual Nintendo Switch hardware have leaked along with details regarding gameplay, performance, download size and a potential release date. Although anonymous, it is widely believed the leak originated from a disgruntled Gamer Professional who formerly worked for CD Projekt Red in some capacity.
> 
> View attachment 255493 View attachment 255492​It is suggested that the game currently runs at a dynamic sub HD 480p resolution and a capped "cinematic" 24 frames per second framerate when docked with a potentially lower resolution and framerate when running undocked. The games development is at near gold complete status with a potential release date of summer 2021. The download size of the game has been hinted at 85gb with an extra 10gb of data being pulled from the actual physical game cartridge. It is currently believed there will be no eshop version of Cyberpunk Portable Edition, you will need both the physical cartridge and the full download to play. This may be a form of DRM to protect the title from piracy, it may also be a method to get  such an ambitious title working on the Nintendo Switch's feeble hardware. It has not been confirmed however how much of Cyberpunks PC and console experience will actually make it to the portable edition, with current rumours that only 50% of the games content will be available at launch. Possible future patches have not been ruled out later to add any missing content however.
> ...





p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 255494​
> A very unexpected leak has emerged in the late hours of the day today that has caught both games journalists, gamers, Gamer Professionals and the industry at large by complete surprise. The existence of an exclusive version of CD Projekt Red's Cyberpunk 2077 for the Nintendo Switch has emerged, titled "Cyberpunk 2077: Portable Edition". A handful of screenshots of the port running on actual Nintendo Switch hardware have leaked along with details regarding gameplay, performance, download size and a potential release date. Although anonymous, it is widely believed the leak originated from a disgruntled Gamer Professional who formerly worked for CD Projekt Red in some capacity.
> 
> View attachment 255493 View attachment 255492​It is suggested that the game currently runs at a dynamic sub HD 480p resolution and a capped "cinematic" 24 frames per second framerate when docked with a potentially lower resolution and framerate when running undocked. The games development is at near gold complete status with a potential release date of summer 2021. The download size of the game has been hinted at 85gb with an extra 10gb of data being pulled from the actual physical game cartridge. It is currently believed there will be no eshop version of Cyberpunk Portable Edition, you will need both the physical cartridge and the full download to play. This may be a form of DRM to protect the title from piracy, it may also be a method to get  such an ambitious title working on the Nintendo Switch's feeble hardware. It has not been confirmed however how much of Cyberpunks PC and console experience will actually make it to the portable edition, with current rumours that only 50% of the games content will be available at launch. Possible future patches have not been ruled out later to add any missing content however.
> ...



Nice April Fools Joke
Better luck next year


----------



## Jayro (Apr 1, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> April Fool's joke...
> 
> Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


Sounds to me like you've never opened the eShop, even once.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Apr 1, 2021)

if it is true it would be possible in two ways
1. cloud version
2. A title for the Switch Pro

The new switch is said to have a similar performance to the PS4 PRO so it would be on par with that version

it would be at least a year seeing this. But I would know how to fake this. its really easy


----------



## Naxil81 (Apr 1, 2021)

April fool?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> so fake 1 reason you can tell is that it has the keyboard buttons on the screen like C for skip and all that it was an almost good April's fools joke though good photo shop unless he is streaming it from his pc.


Its the developer version of the game, that is why you have the keyboard keys there. Do you not even know how to develop games mate?


Naxil81 said:


> April fool?


NO!


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 1, 2021)

Too on the nose, but considering that the Switch had Observer, it could possibly have a downgraded port of Cyberlol 2077.
Remove the "performance enhancements" that people name "bugs" and couple that with Nintendo's stance on stability, yeah, could happen.


----------



## J_voorhees (Apr 1, 2021)

Good one, you missed that it shows keybinds from the PC version. It would be amazing if it happened, just like the rumour about the RDR2 port.

I really dont think it is impossible to port Cyberpunk but you would have to scale down a lot. I think it would take to much time to scale down every single aspect of the game. My guess is that its never going to happen. Well, maybe a cloudversion, who knows!


----------



## GeraltOfRivia (Apr 1, 2021)

C'mon guys! It's clearly an April's fool joke.. obviously streamed from Pc , we all know that


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 1, 2021)

everyone is saying this will run at 140p 69p etc etc but i think this will use dlss with switch pro to make it 4k maybe 8k


----------



## mrgone (Apr 1, 2021)

i would buy it again (already have the ps4 version), if the announced more powerful switch is not a hoax


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2021)

bwahahahah there's no fucking way cyberpunk is ever running on the switch . nice try


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> Nintendo never allows such crap on their consoles... XD


i guess you haven't visited the eshop lately it's 95% CRAP!


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 1, 2021)

LMFAO, probably the best April fools joke and its at the expense of nintendont

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> i guess you haven't visited the eshop lately it's 95% CRAP!


awww we cant go saying that, their fan goggles have been perminantly glued and they cant see what the rest of us see.

same old recycled mario titles, mario bros, golf, tennis, cart, world, pikmin, balls to it, its litrally been the biggest port wh0re ive ever seen, offering titles from the ps2 that they failed to offer when it was new, which is my issue with them, you dont (or very limited) get the option to buy todays games when its new, or its a weak ass port thats been dumbed down.


----------



## Coto (Apr 1, 2021)

Still better than Facebook


----------



## Reynardine (Apr 1, 2021)

You had me fooled for a moment. ^^


----------



## Viri (Apr 1, 2021)

It would be impressive if they actually did legit do this. I'd also enjoy the backlash from the current owners.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Apr 1, 2021)

Poor April fools attempt


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

Is this real or not?!?

EDIT: I guess not. Very funny.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

CD Projekt Red: Responsible for both the most praised (Witcher 3) and laugh a (Cyberpunk) t games of the last 10 years somehow.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 1, 2021)

*List of Bugs Fixed in Cyberpunk Patch 1.2*




Patch 1.2 for Cyberpunk 2077 is coming to PC, consoles, switch, and Stadia soon! Here’s a list of the most notable changes coming in this update:

Please note that the issues listed below did not affect all players.



Spoiler



Gameplay

- The NCPD spawn radius for when the player commits a crime has been increased.

- New Steering Sensitivity slider added to Controls settings. Allows reducing steering speed for all vehicles, on all input devices. Particularly useful for keyboard users.

- Adjusted the vehicle steering code to work better in low and extreme high frame rate situations to produce more consistent results. Improves steering on base consoles noticeably.

- Unstuck Rocking/Rotating feature added to all vehicles. Use Left Stick or A/D W/S or LShift/LCtrl to engage rocking and rotating to stuck/beached vehicles to try and free them.

- Minor driving model tune revisions to some vehicles to improve steering, cure excessive body roll and oversteer.

- Fixed an issue where aiming while under the effect of the "Berserk" cyberwar moved the crosshair with no input from the player.

- Adjusted fire rate of the helicopter turret in Love Like Fire.

- Police vehicles will no longer immediately despawn after getting into Kerry's car during Rebel! Rebel!

- Fixed an issue where Projectile Launch System had no cooldown.

- Bump reaction for friendly NPCs has been disabled.

- Fixed an issue where grappled enemies played voice lines as if the player bumped into them.

- Using Zetatech Sandevistan MK. 1 cyberware now correctly slows time.

- Player can no longer cancel fall damage by performing a slide action when about to fall from greater heights

- It is no longer possible to perform Gorilla Arms finishers against civilians.

- Fixed an issue where V could get pushed too far by a speeding vehicle.

- If V picks up a body containing a quest item, the item will now be automatically added to the inventory.

- Fixed an issue where a civilian running from a driving player could react incorrectly.

- Picking up or grappling an NPC with a burning or EMP status now transfers the status to the player.

- Improved jacking in interactions with forklifts.

- Fixed an issue where dodging right after the Kerenzikov cyberware effect ended resulted in pushing V a great distance forward.

- Fixed an issue where enemies did not fall on the ground after being killed with Synapse Burnout.

- Fixed an issue where Breach Protocol was not working correctly against Sasquatch.

- Fixed an issue preventing Placide from being taken down in stealth.

- Short Circuit quick hacks damage over time will no longer finish off defeated enemies.

- Cyberpsychos and minibosses are now immune to Tranquilizer rounds and System Reset Quickhack.

- Fixed an issue where stacking cooldown reduction over 100% could result in blocking quick hacks.

- V can no longer use consumables in situations where scene context would not support it.

- Clothing vendors now sell items more suitable for the location.

- Cat food needed to adopt Nibbles can now be bought at several food shops around Night City.

- The item for resetting perk points (TABULA E-RASA) can now be bought at a reduced price.

- Reduced amount of higher quality crafting components needed to craft iconic items.

- Fixed an issue where V could get stuck in empty buildings when exiting a vehicle parked close to a wall.

- Data is now correctly displayed when scanning the Militech Manticore AV.

- Fixed the prompt on an unavailable Vehicle door that said: "Locked []".

- Fixed an issue where dumping a body in the trunk started the vehicle's engine.

- Fixed an issue where NPCs turning the steering wheel broke their upper body animations.

- Gorilla Arms damage has been increased by 20%.

- Reduced prices of Kiroshi optics fragment recipes.

- Reduced power of revolver wielding NPCs.

- Fixed an issue where disassembling part of a stack granted the number of experience as if the entire stack was disassembled.

- Disassembling grenades now properly grants Common and Uncommon components.

- Extending the sliding ladder won't result in player's death if they are below it.

- Fixed several door blockers that could make enemy NPCs stuck, preventing them from being killed.

- Fixed an issue that caused NPCs to trip over other NPCs too often.

- V should now automatically unequip a charged grenade when entering safe areas.

- Fixed an issue where pedestrians could get teleported after being hit by a vehicle.

- Transmigration trait is now unlockable at Breach Protocol level 20, rather than 16. Players who unlocked Transmigration pre-level 20 and did not yet reach that level will have the trait locked and Perk Points for it restored.

- Getting knocked down by vehicles no longer kills V after unlocking the 'The Rock" perk.

- Fixed an issue where switching the weapon in the inventory two times in a row could result in the weapon not being displayed in-game.

- Fixed an issue where completion of The Wasteland achievement could be blocked under certain circumstances.

- Multiple GPS improvements and fixes for the pathing in various activities and quests.

- Fixed an issue where one of the laser trip mines in Gig: Wakako's Favorite would not explode upon walking over the laser.

- Fixed instances of NPCs not entering combat when the player approached them in Reported Crime: A Stroke of Luck.

- Fixed an access point sinking into level geometry in Gig: Greed Never Pays.

- Fixed an issue where one of the laser trip mines in Gig: Greed Never Pays could not be interacted with.

- Breaking a window during Gig: On a Tight Leash will now properly alarm nearby NPCs.

- A certain enemy NPC should now properly attack V in melee during Gig: Welcome to America, Comrade.

- Fixed cyberpsycho's behavior at the beginning of combat during Cyberpsycho Sighting: House on a Hill.

- Fixed AV collision to avoid the player being pushed off or stuck in Suspected Organized Crime Activity: Opposites Attract.

- Fixed tracked map markers flying off the minimap occasionally.

- Fixed an issue where throwing multiple grenades in quick succession could make V equip an incorrect grenade.

- Fixed inactive Breach Protocol option in Suspected Organized Crime Activity: New Boss, New Rules.

- Fixed River Ward's behavior while following the player in The Hunt.

- Fixed an issue where enemies at the crash site in Life During Wartime were not able to attack the player at range.

- Fixed an issue where one of the Scavs would not alarm others after finding a body during The Rescue.

- Jackie should no longer use stealth chatter just before combat in The Heist.

- Fixed an issue where an exploding mine would not alarm nearby enemies in Gig: Goodbye, Night City.

- Panam now occupies a different sniping spot during the fight with the Ravens in Ghost Town.

- Fixed an issue where Rogue would idle after the elevator ride in Arasaka Tower during Never Fade Away.

- Fixed an issue in The Pickup where the detonator in All Foods could not be interacted with.

- Jackie will now empty his clip before reloading in The Rescue.

- The cyberpsycho in Cyberpsycho Sighting: Second Chances should now respond to the player attacking at range correctly.

- Corrected use of cover for friendly NPCs.

- Fixed an issue where Panam's car could get launched into the air in With a Little Help from my Friends.

- Fixed an issue where Delamain cab would launch into the air after leaving Afterlife in The Heist.

- Fixed an issue where other cars in the race in The Beast in Me: City Center could get teleported under certain circumstances causing the player to drop to the last place.

- The car will no longer be misplaced after skipping the ride to the Piez restaurant with Joshua in Sinnerman.

Quests

- Posters in Stadium Love can no longer be destroyed before the contest (which could lead to blocked progression).

- They Won't Go When I Go now updates properly if V leaves the studio early.

- Fixed inability to draw weapons at the Poppy Farm during The Hunt.

- Fixed an issue where using grapple on gang members could break progression in Stadium Love.

- The Pickup no longer gets blocked if Dum Dum dies at the same time as the last enemy.

- The Pickup no longer gets blocked if the player attacks Maelstrom before entering All Foods.

- It's now possible to download eddies from cracked Militech's shard if it was not used during The Pickup.

- The penthouse from Path of Glory can no longer be accessed earlier in the game.

- Cyberpsycho Sighting: Bloody Ritual now triggers properly, regardless of which way the player approaches the quest area.

- Takemura's appearance is now present in the holo call in Life During Wartime.

- Fixed an issue where Rogue would keep repeating the same dialogue line in Never Fade Away.

- Fixed an issue where V could get stuck in Rogue's booth in Ghost Town.

- Fixed an issue where Mr Hands would not call V after finishing Double Life.

- Fixed an issue where Teddy, Carol and Cassidy would repeat their movements if the player reloaded the game during the last conversation in Gun Music.

- Fixed an issue where a holo call from Regina would cut off but persist on-screen upon arriving at one of the cyberpsycho sightings sites.

- Fixed an issue where meeting with Panam while on a holo call with her in Ghost Town could block progression.

- Panam now properly says her final dialogue line in All Along the Watchtower.

- It's no longer possible to get into Delamain in Badlands while riding a motorcycle, which could result in crashes or getting stuck in a third-person perspective.

- It's no longer possible to leave the quest area while inside the Basilisk in Queen of the Highway.

- Fixed an issue where it was not possible to interact with Panam if the player used fast travel during the last scene of Queen of the Highway.

- It's no longer possible for Frank's holo call to interrupt a conversation with the Nomads by the Basilisk in Queen of the Highway.

- Bob and Mitch will no longer clip through the flatbed while entering it in With a Little Help from My Friends.

- Fixed an issue preventing the player from receiving holo calls if they left the Nomad camp immediately after delivering the flatbeds in With a Little Help from My Friends.

- It's no longer possible for Nomads to get stranded behind the gate of the netrunners' nest in Arasaka Tower in Belly of the Beast.

- Fixed an issue preventing the player from receiving holo calls if they left the train station during With a Little Help from My Friends.

- Fixed additional contexts where Jackie could be missing from in front of All Foods factory during The Pickup.

- V can no longer leave Jinguji in the middle of the combat with cyberpsycho in Bullets and block the quest's progress.

- Calling Nancy from Totentanz or escaping the club in the middle of the quest no longer blocks the progress of Holdin' On.

- Fixed an issue where music in Totentanz would be missing if the player left and came back to the club.

- Fixed an additional scenario where Dum Dum could be missing from in front of the Totentanz entrance in the Second Conflict.

- It will no longer be possible to see the decorations change in Denny's villa during Holdin' On.

- It is no longer possible to use guns near the arcades during the Raymond Chandler Evening fistfight. // You can no longer pull an Indiana Jones in El Coyote Cojo.

- It is now possible to open Barry's door from the inside after re-entering his apartment in Happy Together.

- Happy Together now instantly fails if the player breaks the law near the NCPD officers.

- To complete the "Try talking to Barry in a few hours” objective at the end of Happy Together player now needs to leave the immediate area of Barry's apartment and come back after a few hours have passed.

- When Aldecaldos move or leave Night City, all signs of their old camp will now be cleaned up.

- It's no longer possible to be blocked out of combat in forwarding to Death while driving the Basilisk through the construction site.

- Fixed an issue where A Like Supreme would not start correctly if Second Conflict's final scene was rushed.

- Fixed an issue where the Second Conflict could get blocked if the player rushed into the elevator with Nancy in Totentanz.

- The objective in the first braindance in The Hunt is now more clear.

- Killing in the Name now fails automatically if the player fails Chippin' In.

- The TV in Tom's Diner can no longer be destroyed. If a player destroyed it before this update it will now be fixed and the news will be displayed correctly to progress Playing for Time.

- Fixed a rare scenario where the painting wouldn't appear in the drop pod in Space Oddity.

- It's no longer possible to get stuck in the water of the Power Plant after leaving the area in Lightning Breaks.

- Space Oddity no longer spawns multiple paintings blocking the quest's progress.

- Fixed an issue where leaving and returning after the briefing in Riders on the Storm would block the quest's progress.

- Cyberpsycho Sighting: Smoke on the Water no longer reappears in the journal after being completed.

- Fixed an issue where the router in Killing in the Name would not be interactable if the player left and returned to the quest area.

- Automatic Love's progress will no longer get blocked by an invisible wall in Judy's workshop.

- Fixed an issue where A Like Supreme could get blocked if the player rushed to the toilet to take a pill before finishing a conversation with Nancy.

- Max Tac will now interact with V even if the cyberpsycho was killed solo before their arrival to Jinguji in Bullets.

- In The Pickup, it's no longer possible to trigger both scenarios at the same time: a peaceful deal with Maelstrom and fighting them.

- Jackie will no longer get stuck in All Foods if you sneak past the boss fight with Royce

- Fixed an issue where it was impossible to take an elevator to Embers in Nocturne OP55N1.

- Fixed an issue where the player would be stuck without the phone and weapons upon leaving the shooting range before talking to Wilson in Shoot to Thrill.

- Jesse should no longer disappear while getting out of the car in Burning Desire/Night Moves if the player took too long to get to the ripper doc.

- Fixed an issue that resulted in the player's vehicle falling under the map after colliding with a white truck in Burning Desire/Night Moves.

- Fixed an issue preventing the player from receiving holo calls if they left the monk without meditating in Imagine, Stairway To Heaven, Poem Of The Atoms, or Meetings Along The Edge.

- Fixed an issue where the player would sometimes not receive holo calls from Delamain in Epistrophy.

- Destroying North Oak Delamain no longer prevents the player from talking to the monk in Poem of the Atoms.

- Fixed an issue where I Fought the Law could get stuck on the "Talk to Jefferson" objective.

- Fixed an issue where leaving Both Sides, Now the quest area could prevent the player from starting other sidequests.

- Maiko now correctly dies when pushed down from Megabuilding H8 in Pisces.

- Judy no longer follows the player around the world if they left the quest area before entering the brainandce studio in Disasterpiece.

- Fixed an issue where V could get stuck in one of the dollhouse booths during Automatic Love.

- Fixed an issue where Coin Operated Boy could get blocked if the player didn't talk to Brendan immediately after seeing his conversation with a girl.

- Fixed an issue in The Space in Between where conversation with Fingers would not start if V sneaked into his office through the window.

- Fixed an issue where Panam's quest-related dialogue options could be missing before getting into the Basilisk in Queen of the Highway.

- Cyberpsycho Sighting: Lex Talionis is now correctly marked on the map.

- Fixed an issue where leaving the quest area too quickly, before Claire reached her car, in The Beast in Me would prevent the player from starting other quests.

- Fixed an issue where The Beast in Me: Santo Domingo Race and A Day in the Life could be active at the same time causing some problems.

- Fixed an issue where fast-forwarding the scene with Sandra Dorsett in the bathtub in The Rescue would result in Trauma Team not arriving at the balcony.

- Added a physical reward from Regina for defeating all cyberpsychos that can be found in her office.

- Fixed an issue where Takemura would sometimes not call back after doing the reconnaissance alone in Gimme Danger.

- Fixed an issue where V could get stuck on the roof of Fingers' Clinic.

- Fixed an issue where no more main missions would appear after finishing Playing for time.

- Quest icon is now correctly removed from Johnny's clothing set after Breathtaking achievement has been unlocked.

- It's no longer possible to get locked out of the Silver Pixel Cloud cinema in Blistering Love.

- Fixed an issue where skipping time in Blistering Love could block the quest's progression.

- Rogue no longer disappears if the player took too long to take the pills in Blistering Love.

- Fixed an issue where Rogue would not leave the car upon arriving at the Silver Pixel Cloud cinema in Blistering Love.

- Fixed an issue where the player would not be able to continue the main storyline after completing Search and Destroy.

- Fixed an issue preventing the player from talking to Theo in Coin-Operated Boy.

- Fixed an issue where Cyberpsycho Sighting: On Deaf Ears wouldn't count as completed if V killed the cyberpsycho before finishing the holo call brief with Regina. For players who already finished the quest, it will be marked as completed.

- "Talk to Kirk" objective is now correctly marked on the map in Small Man, Big Mouth.

- Reloading auto-save created on the encounter at Ebunike during Chippin' In no longer results in replaying Johnny's dialogue.

- Fixed an issue where Grayson could be immortal during the encounter at Ebunike in Chippin' In if met on the lower deck or attacked from a large distance.

- Fixed an issue that could prevent the player from leaving the quest area by car in Chippin' In.

- Fixed Rogue's erratic movements during Grayson's interrogation in Chippin' In.

- Fixed an issue preventing the player from killing Grayson during the interrogation scene if he wasn't damaged during combat in Chippin' In.

- It is now possible to talk to Mitch about the panzer training and complete the optional objective in We Gotta Live Together.

- It's no longer possible to get blocked when drinking and chatting with the veterans in We Gotta Live Together.

- Fixed an issue in The Pickup where the player could trigger the combat with Royce while being outside All Foods which blocked the quest's progression.

- Fixed an issue that could cause the door to Lizzie's Bar to become sealed if the player decided to walk away from the entrance in The Information.

- Fixed an issue where calling Wakako from the journal during a conversation with Judy could block both conversations.

- Misty can no longer get killed by a stray bullet in Heroes.

- Fixed an issue that could block progression if the player took Panam's Overwatch rifle and disassembled it before she offered it to V in Riders on the Storm.

- Fixed an issue that could block the drive to the Wraith camp if the player abandoned the quest midway through in Riders on the Storm.

- Fixed an issue that could block progression when performing a save/load cycle while escaping the Wraith camp through the pipe in Riders on the Storm.

- Quest objective now properly updates if the player rushes through the pipe to find Saul in Riders on the Storm

- It is now possible to go alone straight into the camp without waiting for Panam in the Riders on the Storm.

- It's no longer possible to reactivate Pyramid Song by returning to the quest area and jumping into the water after it already failed.

- Skippy will now properly count NPCs that were killed or defeated with his help regardless of installed mods and cyberware. Conversations with Skippy will be adjusted to the player's actions more dynamically.

- It is now possible to use weapons at the entirety of Batty's Hotel back parking lot.

- Fixed an issue that prevented the player from talking to the NCPD officers at the beginning of Happy Together.

- Happy Together will now fail immediately if the NCPD officers spot V carrying a dead body.

- Fixed an issue with the jacket being not available if the player loots and disassembles it before talking to Kirk in the Small Man, Big Mouth quest.

- Maman Brigitte will now always properly answer V's phone call in the Transmission.

- Placide's call will no longer be interrupted by other calls in I Walk the Line .

- Fixed an issue where Dum Dum could be present in Totentanz during Second Conflict and become hostile towards V, blocking progress, even though he was killed during The Pickup.

- Fixed an issue where the guards wouldn't move away from the elevator door in Nocturne Op55N1 if the player backed away while approaching it for the first time.

- Fixed an issue that prevented the player from selecting a destination after getting into the AV in The Corpo-Rat.

- It is no longer possible to leave the basketball field near Lizzie's Bar prematurely in The Corpo-Rat.

- Fixed an issue where the player could not move after losing a fight against Rhino in Beat on the Brat.

- Fixed an issue where it was not possible to talk to Jackie after finishing the scene with Viktor in The Ripperdoc.

- Fixed an issue where Maelstromers wouldn't spawn when the player used another path to reach Nancy's room instead of following Patricia in the Second Conflict.

- Fixed an issue where under specific circumstances, players could become locked out of certain abilities by taking a ride with River in I Fought The Law but then abandoning the quest.

- Fixed an issue where Nancy could disappear while being escorted out from Totentanz in the Second Conflict.

- Fixed an issue where the elevator in Totentanz could stop on the second floor instead of the ground floor after V interacted with its panel in the Second Conflict.

- Delamain now only calls once when V is close to a lost cab in Epistrophy (instead of calling each time V is in the vicinity of a lost cab).

- Fixed an issue that could lead to equipment not getting properly removed or items getting lost inside the Scavengers apartment in Sweet Dreams .

- It's no longer possible to destroy the car with the mysterious conspirators inside in The Prophet's Song, which prevented the player from looting the chip.

- It's no longer possible to kill Garry after killing the Nomads in The Prophet's Song, which therefore can be completed now. The journal entry will be cleaned.

- Fixed an issue where interacting with Misty in her shop would not be possible if the player left Heroes mid-quest to pursue The Fool on the Hill.

- Completing Psycho Killer now rewards the player with experience

- Increased the value of Liam's bribe in Violence.

- Various other quest improvements and fixes.

Open World

- Fixed an issue where it was impossible to complete the objective for destroying flamingos if they were destroyed before the objective was active in Epistrophy: Rancho Coronado.

- Collisions will no longer fail to stream in randomly during driving, which could lead to V driving into buildings and falling out of the world.

- Destructible will no longer become indestructible after loading a save.

- Fixed an issue where some NCPD Hustles were not marked as finished after looting the objective container.

- Fixed an issue where achievements for completing district activities were not always unlocked.

- Failing Gig: No Fixers will no longer block The Wasteland achievement.

- Fixed an issue where completed NCPD Hustles were not always counted properly towards The Jungle achievement.

- Fixed an issue where collecting the additional reward did not end the Gig properly in Gig: No Fixers.

- Fixed an issue where V could be unable to interact with the computer and upload the virus in Gig: A Lack of Empathy.

- It is no longer possible to complete some parts of the Gig before getting the contract in Gig: The Frolics of Councilwoman Cole.

- Hwangbo will no longer get stuck inside a car in Gig: Flight of the Cheetah, which could lead to blocked progression.

- Fixed an issue where V sometimes could not talk to Anna Hamill in Gig: Woman of La Mancha.

- Fixed an issue where combat would not always interrupt dialogue with Anna Hamill in Gig: Woman of La Mancha.

- Fixed an issue where some dialogue lines could be missing during holo calls.

- V will no longer be unable to move after finishing Gig: On a Tight Leash.

- Interaction with the van in Gig: Radar Love will no longer disappear before returning it, which could lead to blocked progression.

- Looting medicines right after getting to Cpl. Hare's room will no longer block progression in Gig: Backs Against the Wall.

- Gig: For My, Son will no longer get blocked if Logan dies during the holo call with Muamar "El Capitan" Reyes.

- Fixed an issue where V could get stuck in combat in any Gig until all enemies were defeated.

- It is no longer possible to stop the Fixer's car in the middle of the road in Gig: Getting Warmer..., which could lead to blocked progression.

- Max Jones will no longer leave his room in Gig: Freedom of the Press before V comes in if V starts shooting the turrets.

- Guards will no longer get stuck in the elevator in Gig: Fixer, Merc, Soldier, Spy.

- V will no longer get stuck behind the desk in the hospital lobby in Gig: Cuckoo's Nest.

- It is no longer possible to talk to Max Jones after using Short Circuit quick hack on him in Gig: Freedom of the Press.

- It is no longer possible to start combat with Anna Hamill while being in an apartment one floor below in Gig: Woman of La Mancha.

- Fixed an issue where the urinary stream could still be visible after NPC stopped peeing and moved away from the spot.

- NPCs will no longer stay blocked on traffic lanes while in fear.

- NPC hit by a car will now immediately run in a panic.

- Added different animation variations for pedestrians running away from a vehicle.

- Fixed the issue where the Arcade Machines did not display any games in a pachinko parlor in Jig-Jig Street.

- Added the missing animation for opening the doors in several quests.

- Improved force-opening doors animation.

- Added missing "unauthorized" prompt for elevators protected by authorization.

- Various immersion improvements and fixes in the open-world encounters and gigs.


----------



## twin snakes (Apr 1, 2021)

This is even faker than my ex's boobs


----------



## ChibiMofo (Apr 1, 2021)

Wavy said:


> I just downloaded a leaked version and here's how it looks:
> 
> 
> View attachment 255538
> _uhh my house at least_


That is lit!

As for the "impossibility" of Cyberpunk 2077 being ported to the Switch that I've seen expressed here, I seem to recall a small company from Europe called CD Projekt releasing The Witcher 3 for Switch a few years back. They could _certainly _do it if they were so motivated. But I think most Switch fans are just happy they weren't screwed by CD Projekt like Xbox and PS4 fans were with a completely broken and then delisted game.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 1, 2021)

It's like saying the new MS Flight Sim for the switch is coming soon......


----------



## XDel (Apr 1, 2021)

This year, fake video game news is more interesting than real video game news.


----------



## Socke81 (Apr 2, 2021)

I am very surprised by the reactions here in this forum. Either you are still young or people are so stupid nowadays that they don't even recognize fake news on April 1st.
Guys, you can even see the PC keyboard and mouse controls on the screenshots! This is just a video of Cyberpunk on the PC. And you can elect a government these days or in the future? The world is going to end.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2021)

Socke81 said:


> I am very surprised by the reactions here in this forum. Either you are still young or people are so stupid nowadays that they don't even recognize fake news on April 1st.
> Guys, you can even see the PC keyboard and mouse controls on the screenshots! This is just a video of Cyberpunk on the PC. And you can elect a government these days or in the future? The world is going to end.



The keyboard is there because this is a developer leak by a *Gamer Professional. * Gamer Professionals use high end mechanical keyboards to carry out their professional work, as can be seen in the leaked screenshot. The evidence is obvious and conclusive and everyone can tell these screenshots are genuine apart from you.

_"The poor fool proclaimed the community fools on the day of fools and thus was proven a fool once more.."_​


----------



## Philipp_94 (Apr 2, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> The keyboard is there because this is a developer leak by a *Gamer Professional. * Gamer Professionals use high end mechanical keyboards to carry out their professional work, as can be seen in the leaked screenshot. The evidence is obvious and conclusive and everyone can tell these screenshots are genuine apart from you.
> 
> _"The poor fool proclaimed the community fools on the day of fools and thus was proven a fool once more.."_​



Right? You're a supervisor and still people claim you're lying to them. They may never act like adults.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Apr 2, 2021)

Not so sure how true this rumor is, but seeing as how there's a so called Switch Pro rumor going on as of now, it may be true.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 2, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> It is true, you can see the game running on real switch hardware in 480p ;O;


480p?! We used to dream about 480p! We were perfectly happy with 240p!

EDIT: For the uneducated


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2021)

Anon_Cypher_ said:


> Not so sure how true this rumor is, but seeing as how there's a so called Switch Pro rumor going on as of now, it may be true.


It's obviously not true. For one thing, it was posted on April 1st, and for another, GBAtemp is the only place where you can find anything about this. CASE CLOSED.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2021)

dwain12435 said:


> It's obviously not true. For one thing, it was posted on April 1st, and for another, GBAtemp is the only place where you can find anything about this. CASE CLOSED.





 

The news has broken on reddit too. Please keep your conspiracy theories on 4chan where they belong.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameFeed/comments/mi8uq1/nintendo_switch_cyberpunk_2077_portable_edition/


----------



## TomSwitch (Apr 2, 2021)

There is probably more money to be had on Switch than those other platform with more powerful HW. Switch version wasn't the fist to launch wasn't lack of desire but it is probably too hard to achieve.


----------



## zniel0 (Apr 2, 2021)

It will come to the switch pro/2 or whatever its called there is 0 reason for it not to be ported considering it runs on intel iris just fine at low medium settings.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 2, 2021)

Witcher 3 made it to Switch, so who knows.....


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 2, 2021)

Delete this


----------



## Ishzark (Apr 2, 2021)

I can tell that this is fake, no switch would be able to play Cyberpunk without going down in flames v:


----------



## Socke81 (Apr 2, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> The keyboard is there because this is a developer leak by a *Gamer Professional. * Gamer Professionals use high end mechanical keyboards to carry out their professional work, as can be seen in the leaked screenshot. The evidence is obvious and conclusive and everyone can tell these screenshots are genuine apart from you.
> 
> _"The poor fool proclaimed the community fools on the day of fools and thus was proven a fool once more.."_​



On the screenshot IN THE GAME are the keys for PC control. I recommend drinking less alcohol and not taking drugs to be able to think clearly.


And don't even try to come up with stupid arguments that it's not ported yet or something. Anyone can just play a video on the Switch and take pictures of it. It's so stupid to take something like that seriously.


----------



## MartianMSK (Apr 2, 2021)

Socke81 said:


> On the screenshot IN THE GAME are the keys for PC control. I recommend drinking less alcohol and not taking drugs to be able to think clearly.
> View attachment 255820
> 
> And don't even try to come up with stupid arguments that it's not ported yet or something. Anyone can just play a video on the Switch and take pictures of it. It's so stupid to take something like that seriously.


Wow... I never thought I'd see someone _that_ slow. That lag is severe!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 2, 2021)

days over time to move on


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2021)

Moved to the EOF now April fools is over, thanks everyone for making this thread a lot of fun.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Apr 2, 2021)

It can't even run on Xbox one nor PS4...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2021)

Would be funny if this actually becomes a thing in the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> The news has broken on reddit too. Please keep your conspiracy theories on 4chan where they belong.


Weird how the Reddit post is just a link to GBAtemp...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll reveal you a little secret of mine
The anonymous professional gamer was none other than... ME!!!
HAHAHHAHAHA I TRICKED ALL OF YOU!!! EVEN THE POOR @p1ngpong FELL IN THE TRAP HAHA!
HELL! HE EVEN FRONT PAGED IT!!!! WHAT A NAIVE SUPERVISOR HAHA!


----------



## Flame (Apr 2, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll reveal you a little secret of mine
> The anonymous professional gamer was none other than... ME!!!
> HAHAHHAHAHA I TRICKED ALL OF YOU!!! EVEN THE POOR @p1ngpong FELL IN THE TRAP HAHA!
> HELL! HE EVEN FRONT PAGED IT!!!! WHAT A NAIVE SUPERVISOR HAHA!



you are so gonna get banned by @p1ngpong


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2021)

Flame said:


> you are so gonna get banned by @p1ngpong


ikr? Fooling him like that is unforgivable 
I'm sorry ping, it was just an April's Fool


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 2, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll reveal you a little secret of mine
> The anonymous professional gamer was none other than... ME!!!
> HAHAHHAHAHA I TRICKED ALL OF YOU!!! EVEN THE POOR @p1ngpong FELL IN THE TRAP HAHA!
> HELL! HE EVEN FRONT PAGED IT!!!! WHAT A NAIVE SUPERVISOR HAHA!



So wait....y-you lied to us? No Cyberpunk for Switchies? T.T


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> ikr? Fooling him like that is unforgivable
> I'm sorry ping, it was just an April's Fool


It was just a prank, bro!


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 3, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> So wait....y-you lied to us? No Cyberpunk for Switchies? T.T


it would probably blow up your switch due to the sheer power needed to run turning your game console hybrid into a thermo-nuclear bomb


----------



## JimmyRecard (Apr 5, 2021)

There‘s no sd card big enough for patch 1.3


----------



## stephrk398 (Apr 8, 2021)

'Protect the title from piracy'? After a DRM-free PC version? Yeah, no...


----------

